# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Traditat Shqiptare

## s0ni

Pershendetje Miq te Forumit

Po hap kete teme per traditat dhe zakonet qe kemi.  
Shume nga ne jetojme jashte Shqiperise, por dhe pse jemi te shperndare ane-mbane botes kemi ruajtur tradita te cilat jane te vecanta ndaj popullit tone.  Duke treguar zakonet qe keni me familjen, shoqerine do te rikujtojme tradita qe disa mund ti kene harruar. 
Jeni te mirepritur te shprehni traditat qe ju mbai, kryeni ne jeten tuaj.



_Ne familjen time kur njëri nga ne del nga shtepia, qofte dhe per te bere nje pazar te shpejte, sezbene dikush duhet ti percjelle perjashta derisa te nxjerrin makinen nga oborri.  Ngaqe jam mesuar me kete zakon ndihem keq ne vete-vete nese nuk i percjell pjestaret e familjes.  Pra te percjell pjestare te familjes (mysafiret po e po) per mua eshte njohuri respekti ndaj tyre._

----------


## Mina

Mikpritja eshte tradita baze, bujaria, besa gjithashtu por me keqardhje mund te them se pakkush e njeh tashme kete fjale.

----------


## Rebele

;-) E lezetshme tema. 

Akoma mbahet gjalle tradita e te puthurit në faqe (me ZHURME) kur priten e percillen miqte? 

Thone pastaj, "Jane pederaste djemte shqiptare". lol  :perqeshje:

----------


## s0ni

> Mikpritja eshte tradita baze, bujaria, besa gjithashtu por me keqardhje mund te them se pakkush e njeh tashme kete fjale.


Mina per c'fare mikpritje e ke fjalen, qe ne vizita sot e kesaj dite duhet te hedhesh leke sepse aty i kane syte njerezit?

Rebele cunat nuk puthen moj lol, vecse japin doren.


Nje tradite mbase nga me te rejat eshte takimi me telefonin gjate fundjaves (shtunave dhe te dielave)...Ne njeren nga keta dite marrim ne telefon familjen ne Shqiperi.

----------


## green

> Rebele cunat nuk puthen moj lol, vecse japin doren.


Mbase ka humbur ketu kjo "tradite", por shko ne Shqiperi. 
Me kane thene qe takohen duke u puthur edhe s'pyesin fare :ngerdheshje: .


Une nuk kam ndonje problem me te puthuren ne faqe edhe me kusheririn/ren qe nuk e kam pare kurre me pare :ngerdheshje: , por pse 4 te puthura? Kete s'e marr vesh...lol

----------


## s0ni

Green po te jap shpjegim qe i kam nxjerre vete.  
Te takoheshim ne te dyja do te puthja dy here per respekt.  Kater here puth mikeshat/shoqet qe i njoh mire.  Ose te ishim kushurira te panjohura do te puthja 4 here se je njeri i shtepise, pra gjak  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## green

Dmth ti thua - "Te vesh cdo gur ne vendin e vet." :buzeqeshje:  Po c'rendesi ka me zemra sesa here puthesh, e rendesishme eshte ta ndjesh dike te afert ne zemer. 
Dhe afersia e zemres (aq kapricioze sa eshte) ka te ngjare te mos perputhet fare me traditen.

----------


## s0ni

Puthja eshte gjest i cili tregon dashurine qe ke per dike.  Nese kam kohe te gjate pa pare dike i puth per ti thene qe me keni munguar, me ka marre malli etj...pershembull gjyshja me rrinte gjithe diten duke me puthur, dilja nga shtepia me puthte, kthehesha serisht me puthte sa mi shkuli faqet fare lol.  Se di si ta shpjegoj me mire, besoj qe mund ta ndiesh nese puthja nga dikush eshte gjest respekti apo dashurie.  
Ja se me erdhi ne mendje nje rast...Imagjino te vije dikush per vizite, kjo dikushja eshte e veshur si qiqer, hunden perpjete, sec ci dukej vetja etj etj..lool te puth ja 4 here si per sy e faqe. Pra puthja ketu nga ana e saj eshte respekt, por nga ty qe e merr (receive, puthjen) mund te ngreje nervat, qe pse reagon keshtu kjo njeshja lool.

Green se di si hyra dhe ku dola me kete lool, por Puthjen e ndihen se si te vjen nga personi qe ta jep, nese eshte gjest respekti apo dashurie.

----------


## green

Ne kemi dhe tradite qe i lutemi mikut te haje. Por mua kjo tradite me duket  pak turperuese. Ne shtepine time (e kam vendosur! :buzeqeshje: ), do t'i nxirret ushqimi perpara mikut e te haje si te doje e sa te doje. Si mendoni ju njerez? :buzeqeshje: 
Nuk dua te dal sikur po bej kritike OK? Ne jemi shume te mire dhe te dashur ne ato qe bejme.

p.s. Ah, gjyshen mos ma kujto. Eshte ceshtje me vete. 
E dua shume jo vetem sepse me mbulon me levdata dhe me fjale te mira qe oh, zot nga i gjen por sepse e di qe i thote me te vertete :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## White_Angel

> Ne kemi dhe tradite qe i lutemi mikut te haje. Por mua kjo tradite me duket  pak turperuese. Ne shtepine time (e kam vendosur!), do t'i nxirret ushqimi perpara mikut e te haje si te doje e sa te doje. Si mendoni ju njerez?
> Nuk dua te dal sikur po bej kritike OK? Ne jemi shume te mire dhe te dashur ne ato qe bejme.
> 
> p.s. Ah, gjyshen mos ma kujto. Eshte ceshtje me vete. 
> E dua shume jo vetem sepse me mbulon me levdata dhe me fjale te mira qe oh, zot nga i gjen por sepse e di qe i thote me te vertete.



*green*

Me kujtove nje shaka qe tregojne per punen e te ngrenit. Ne nje shtepi shkon nje mysafir po ishte pak vone dhe te zotet e shtepise e vene per te fjetur direkte. Rrotullohet i ziu majtas e djathtas po se zinte gjumi se s'kishte ngrene. Duron sa duron dhe i  thote njerezve te shpise , - Juve kur hani buke nga cila ane e vini koken ? ?? I kthehen te zotet - Ne buke kena honger ti veje ka te dush .


lol....

Jo me vertet qe shqiptari e ka ket zakon o ha buke o s'del nga shtepia ime . 



White_Angel

----------


## Rebele

Soni, hera e fundit qe isha ne Shqiperi ka qene para 3-4 vjetesh (meqe do iki tani javes qe vjen, do shoh nese ka ndryshuar).  Cunat (burrat) puthen ne faqe per shtate pale qejfe rrugeve. Thua se s'kane duar te japin. Flas per ato qe e mbajne veten per "straight". Personalisht, kjo gje me NEVERIT, kushdo ta beje.  As qe dua te me puthi njeri kur takohem/shkoj per vizite.  S'ja kam njeriu per borxh te me laje me peshtyme. Bej dush vete, faleminderit shume.

----------


## anja bojku

> Soni, hera e fundit qe isha ne Shqiperi ka qene para 3-4 vjetesh (meqe do iki tani javes qe vjen, do shoh nese ka ndryshuar).  Cunat (burrat) puthen ne faqe per shtate pale qejfe rrugeve. Thua se s'kane duar te japin. Flas per ato qe e mbajne veten per "straight". Personalisht, kjo gje me NEVERIT, kushdo ta beje.  As qe dua te me puthi njeri kur takohem/shkoj per vizite.  S'ja kam njeriu per borxh te me laje me peshtyme. Bej dush vete, faleminderit shume.



Epo keshtu eshte kur mendon se gjithe bota duhet te sillet njesoj.  Ne perendim te puthen meshkujt eshte gjest homoseksual, dhe tani, te kuptojme ballkanin ne vend te perdorim pikpamjet vendase, perdorim keto perendimore qe na kan hyre ne palce.

Please, think out of the box!

----------


## s0ni

Rebele e kisha  fjalen per djemt ketu ne Usa. Sigurisht ke te drejte puthen ne Shqiperi, dhe kjo nuk  me neverit lol.  Ne fakt me pelqen qe njerezit ndihen afer njeri-tjetrit, eshte nje ambjent krejt ndryshe  nga perendimi (Heartwarming).... ma merzisin fytyrat e boshta qe shoh  perdite ketej. 





> As qe dua te me puthi njeri kur takohem/shkoj per vizite.  S'ja kam njeriu per borxh te me laje me peshtyme. Bej dush vete, faleminderit shume.


hehe jo te gjithe puthin me peshtyma.  lol' c'do njeri ka preferencat e tyre mua s'me ben pershtypje te keqe puthja ne faqe.

----------


## Rebele

> Epo keshtu eshte kur mendon se gjithe bota duhet te sillet njesoj.  Ne perendim te puthen meshkujt eshte gjest homoseksual, dhe tani, te kuptojme ballkanin ne vend te perdorim pikpamjet vendase, perdorim keto perendimore qe na kan hyre ne palce.
> 
> Please, think out of the box!


Which box, dear? lol

Cudi, se perdorimi eksklusiv i "pikpamjeve vendase" siguron pikerisht ate qe ti po më urdheron (lutesh, sugjeron) mos ta bej-  futjen brenda kutise. 

Ne fakt, cdo tradite eshte kufize (në 1 menyre apo tjetren). 

S'me pelqen zakoni/tradita e te puthures në faqe kur takohen. Pike. S 'ka rendesi në c'vend behet.  Imagjinoje në c'gjendje duhet te jemi kur respektin/mallin/"dashurine" e tregojme duke i bere dush tjetrit me peshtyme. Eshte formalitet. Dhe si i tille ngjall neveri, ndjenje e cila perforcohet kur dy meshkuj puthen. 

Nqs mua vertete më ka marre malli per dike (qofte mashkull apo femer) e puth/perqafoj atehere kur e ndjej, pa pllaq-plluqe te kota.  

Me duket se njerezit e ngrejne zerin kur puthen (Uaaa sa me ka marre malli, plluq, shyqyr qe na erdhe, plluq) per t'u hequr sikur vertete ndjejne dicka. Eshte hipokrizi.

----------


## Rebele

> Rebele e kisha  fjalen per djemt ketu ne Usa. Sigurisht ke te drejte puthen ne Shqiperi, dhe kjo nuk  me neverit lol.  Ne fakt me pelqen qe njerezit ndihen afer njeri-tjetrit, eshte nje ambjent krejt ndryshe  nga perendimi (Heartwarming).... ma merzisin fytyrat e boshta qe shoh  perdite ketej. 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe jo te gjithe puthin me peshtyma.  lol' c'do njeri ka preferencat e tyre mua s'me ben pershtypje te keqe puthja ne faqe.


Soni,  :buzeqeshje: 

E paskemi nisur shkrimin në te njejten kohe.  Nejse, sic e thash me lart, cdo gje e shprehur zhurmshem (e formalisht) eshte hipokrizi.  Vertete mendon se komshiun e dogji aq shume malli per ty? (Ka dhe perjashtime, xhanem se fundja ato t'i japin ngjyre jetes lol). Por, zakonisht puthja ne faqe kur takohesh behet formalisht.  

Me fal nqs ta prisha temen. Kjo do jete replika e fundit e imja.

Kalofshi mire te gjithe.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Pershendetje Miq te Forumit
> 
> Po hap kete teme per traditat dhe zakonet qe kemi.  
> Shume nga ne jetojme jashte Shqiperise, por dhe pse jemi te shperndare ane-mbane botes kemi ruajtur tradita te cilat jane te vecanta ndaj popullit tone.  Duke treguar zakonet qe keni me familjen, shoqerine do te rikujtojme tradita qe disa mund ti kene harruar. 
> Jeni te mirepritur te shprehni traditat qe ju mbai, kryeni ne jeten tuaj.
> 
> 
> 
> _Ne familjen time kur njëri nga ne del nga shtepia, qofte dhe per te bere nje pazar te shpejte, sezbene dikush duhet ti percjelle perjashta derisa te nxjerrin makinen nga oborri.  Ngaqe jam mesuar me kete zakon ndihem keq ne vete-vete nese nuk i percjell pjestaret e familjes.  Pra te percjell pjestare te familjes (mysafiret po e po) per mua eshte njohuri respekti ndaj tyre._


Të lumtë për temën e hapur ! 
Tani kam një çikë punë, se do pres ca njerëz , jashtë në oborr sipas traditës. Do shkruaj më vonë.  :buzeqeshje: 

Bravo s0ni !

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Pershendetje Miq te Forumit
> 
> Po hap kete teme per traditat dhe zakonet qe kemi.  
> Shume nga ne jetojme jashte Shqiperise, por dhe pse jemi te shperndare ane-mbane botes kemi ruajtur tradita te cilat jane te vecanta ndaj popullit tone.  Duke treguar zakonet qe keni me familjen, shoqerine do te rikujtojme tradita qe disa mund ti kene harruar. 
> Jeni te mirepritur te shprehni traditat qe ju mbai, kryeni ne jeten tuaj.
> 
> _Ne familjen time kur njëri nga ne del nga shtepia, qofte dhe per te bere nje pazar te shpejte, sezbene dikush duhet ti percjelle perjashta derisa te nxjerrin makinen nga oborri.  Ngaqe jam mesuar me kete zakon ndihem keq ne vete-vete nese nuk i percjell pjestaret e familjes.  Pra te percjell pjestare te familjes (mysafiret po e po) per mua eshte njohuri respekti ndaj tyre._


Pershendetje s0ni dhe urime per temen!  :buzeqeshje: 

Me ka bere dicka shume pershtypje vitet e fundit. Kur kam vizituar Shqiperine, nese une do te permendja fjalen tradita, shpesh do me pyesnin: "c'fare tradita?". Pra sot, nuk eshte vetem veshtire per ata qe kane dale jashte Shqiperise ti ruajn traditat, por me sa duket edhe ata qe jetojn ne shqiperi nuk para mendojn shume per to. Sigurisht ka perjashtime dhe eshte veshtire ti fusesh te gjithe njerezit ne nje thes, por po flas ne baze te asaj qe kam pare vete. Prandaj dhe te falenderoj s0ni per kete teme.

Mendoj se duhet te identifikojm ato tradita qe kemi patur dikur dhe qe ja vlejn te kemi akoma. Cilat jane traditat baze dhe te rendesishme qe duhen patur gjat cdo periudh kohe? Dhe cfare i ben ato te rendesishme per shoqerine tone?

Ne krahun tjeter ka ca tradita qe mund te mos konsiderohen shume te rendesishme. Puthja ne faqe 2 apo 4 here mendoj se eshte me teper preference dhe varet se sa afer ndihesh me dike. Une mund te puthe tezen time 4 here (ne fakt jo puth, por faqe me faqe) por jo nje mike qe sapo kam takuar. Dikush tjeter ama mund te jete tip shume me i afrueshem saqe te puthi kedo 4 here (dhe ta laterzhyej me peshtym)  :ngerdheshje: . Apo shembulli tjeter ne lidhje me te ngrenit: disa njerez jane mesuar dhe e konsiderojn miresjellje insistimin ndaj tjetrit per te ngren. Te tjere mund te thon: "po deshe ha po deshe mos ha. Une e bera pjesen time"...etc.. Keto i konsideroj gjera jo te domosdoshme per nje shoqeri...

Por cilat jane ato te domosdoshmet per nje shoqeri te shendosh? Cilat jane ato tradita qe ja vlejn per te ruajtur ne cdo kohe?

Mina permendi, me te drejte, *besen*. 

Une do te permendja, si shembull tjeter, *respektin per me te madhin*. Nuk po them se edhe i vogli nuk duhet respektuar. Por po them se ne vecanti duhen respektuar ata qe te rrisin koken dhe te ndihmojn qe ti te behesh/ te jesh ai kush je: prinderit, gjysherit, motrat, vellezerit, etc.. Por edhe respekti ne pergjithesi ndaj mikut. 

p.sh.: A duhet ofenduar dikush qe te respekton ty me viziten e tij? 

Perse duhet ti respektojm ne keta njerez edhe nese nuk biem dakort me mendimet e tyre? C'do te thot ti respektosh me te medhenjt? A mendoni ju se kjo mund te quhet nje tradite qe kemi patur dikur dhe qe mungon shume sot?

ps: mos me keqkuptoni, nuk po them se duhet ti lajme kembet vjerrit apo vjerres...

----------


## angeldust

Opo ne rast dasme tani, meqe une sapo u ktheva nga nje dasme mbreme, na thoni ca, cfare tradita kemi, ose kemi pasur? Psh. kur hyn nusja ne shtepi, lyen vjehrra buzet e nuses me mjalte qe ta kete gojen te embel si mjalte, mos ja ktheje llafin vjehrres me demek.  :shkelje syri: 

Pastaj kur vjen nusja ne shtepine e dhendrit, i vene dy kulace nen krah, duhet te rrezoje shtamben me uje etj.

Thyejne ndonje gje pertoke, te plase syri i keq.

Po kur dhendri i heq nuses llastiken e corapeve, ose kur djeg gjate nates se darkes shamine e beqarit?

Ahhh, tani kane filluar ja ngjitin dhe paret nuses me peshtyme ne balle kur kjo kercen, ose ja fusin ne kurriz ne fustan.  :ngerdheshje: 

Tani, me treguan nje zakon te vjeter gjirokastrit, nje kenge qe e merrnin gjate nates se dasmes njerezit me rradhe dhe secili kishte pjesen e vet qe duhet ta thoshte ne kenge. Psh. babai dhe nena e dhendrit, motrat, vellezerit, krushqit etj etj, secili kishte vargjet perkatese. Nje pjese e kenges shkon keshtu:

_Hidhet motra nga ana e dhendrit:_ 
Koqemadhi i motres o
ja ku e more nusen o.

_Pastaj hop, ja merr nusja:_ 
Mos ma mburr, mos ma levdo,
neser mbrema do ja sho.


 :ngerdheshje: 

(vazhdoni)

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Opo ne rast dasme tani, meqe une sapo u ktheva nga nje dasme mbreme, na thoni ca, cfare tradita kemi, ose kemi pasur? Psh. kur hyn nusja ne shtepi, lyen vjehrra buzet e nuses me mjalte qe ta kete gojen te embel si mjalte, mos ja ktheje llafin vjehrres me demek.


se dija kte, une kam degjuar se nusja lyen doren ne mjalt dhe e ve siper deres, apo dicka te tille... por ti lyejn buzet? gross...




> Pastaj kur vjen nusja ne shtepine e dhendrit, i vene dy kulace nen krah, duhet te rrezoje shtamben me uje etj.


kulace nen krah? a i perkasin gjithe shqiperise kto tradita?




> Thyejne ndonje gje pertoke, te plase syri i keq.


kte e kam degjuar, por jo me qellim. Kur eshte thyer ndonje got thon se (supersticion) e hoqi syrin e keq...




> Po kur dhendri i heq nuses llastiken e corapeve


mos i ngaterro traditat amerikane me ato shqiptare tani  :perqeshje: 




> ose kur djeg gjate nates se darkes shamine e beqarit?


po nese dhendri martohet me nje amerikane dhe amerikanja nuk e le ate qe te ndezi shamin se ka frike se mos merr vendi flake... keni pare kshu ju?  :ngerdheshje: 




> Ahhh, tani kane filluar ja ngjitin dhe paret nuses me peshtyme ne balle kur kjo kercen, ose ja fusin ne kurriz ne fustan.


po mire parat jane per nusen apo per orkestren?... 


angeldust, po nusja a *"nuseronte"*? ( a nuk konsiderohet kjo nje 'tradite'?)

 :ngerdheshje:  ps: per kuriozitet, po ti a i kendove ca vargje nuses apo dhendrit?  :perqeshje: 

ika, ja kalofshi mire

----------


## s0ni

_Psh. kur hyn nusja ne shtepi, lyen vjehrra buzet e nuses me mjalte qe ta kete gojen te embel si mjalte, mos ja ktheje llafin vjehrres me demek._ 

Lool ke degjuar per shepullen qe ha dhendri nga vellai ose nje nga djemt e shtepise se nuses? Kam qejf ta shoh  :ngerdheshje: 
Dhe une si Veshtruesja e di me lyerjen e gishtave kete tradite.  Nejse c'do krahine ka te vetat. 


Meqense filluam traditat e dasmave po shtoj dhe une ato qe di dhe pashe kur u martua kushurira....per fat te mire qellova ne Shqiperi.

Dasma u be nga fundjava dhe c'do nate per 4 dite (hene deri te enjten) kishim darka, muzike dhe kercime per qejfin tone.
---Cifti nuk lejohet te shoh njeri-tjetrin nje jave perpara dasmes.
Te enjten erdhen disa gra nga fisi i cunit dhe sollen fustanet e nuserise (dy), siduket pine kafe etj, se di c'fare ndodhi ne shtepi gjate kesaj kohe sepse kisha dalur me kushuriren...pra nusja nuk ishte present.

Te premten mbasdite nga ora 3 vijne njerezit e dhenderit.  Ketu nusja nuk paraqitet.  Sjellin me vete nje valixhe.  Mbasi pijne kafe qerasen me llokume, amareta bejne nje cope here muhabet hapin valixhen.  Si zakon valixhen e hap djale i vogel qe te trashegohet me cun cifti.  Kur hap valixhen siper ka leke keto leke i merr djali qe e hapi. Fillojne te gjithe njerezit e shtepise, krushqit me urime dhe hedhin leke tek valixhja.  Valixhja eshte e mbushur me  dhurata per nusen ketu brenda eshte dhe unaza e marteses.  Mbasi mbarojne me urimet filloi serisht muhabeti, sa njerez duhet te vijne tek darka e vajzes. Natyrisht duhet te jete numer tek pra vendosen 7 veta te vijne tek dasma e nusese, dhe 9 veta te shkonin  tek dasma e dhenderit (si zakon i shtojne 2 veta me teper nga njerezit e nuses). Kur u vuan ne ujdi si do shkonin per krushqni ngrihen dhe marrin pajen e nuses me vete. Hidhet oriz e sheqer ne makinen.

Zakonisht kete dite behet dhe dasem per shoqerine.  Kushurira ime nuk e beri kete...por tek shoqa ime (dasem tjeter) e filluan nga ora 6 mbasdite dhe deri nga ora 10 kercyem, morem valle e hodhem pare lool.

Te shtunen filloi dasma e kusherires nga ora 8. Dasmen e hapi vellai i madh duke thene gezime dhe mirseardhjen dasmoreve.  Vallen e pare e hapi motra dhe vellai.  E keshtu aheng gjithe naten.  Me rradhe  bene respektin pjestaret e fisit duke u ngritur per vallen e tyre.  Nuk nuseroi deri sa te vinin krushqit nusja jooo lol, kerceu dhe ajo.  Nga ora 12 e nates vijne krushqit, hajne, pijne, ngrejne dolli (nderroi dhe fustinin kushurira mbas nje ore) dhe me ne fund nga ora 2 ngrihen per vallen e tyre.  Kercejne ja 5-6 kenge ulen serisht, kamarieret vijne me pasten ne mes te restorantit, torta eshte e shoqeruar me muzike klasike nga orkestra.  Ngrihet dhendri me nusen dhe presin torten, pijne shampanjet dhe filluan kercimin e tyre, valle, tek-e-tek, dance e dini vete ju lool.  
Ikin krushqit dhe dasmoret vazhdonin te kercenin.  Nga ora 4 e ca te mengjezit mbaroi dasma.

Te dielen nga ora 12 te drekes vijne krushqit per te marre nusen. Muhabet, fotografi gjera te kesaj lloji per dy ore.  Del nga dera e shtepise... ja 4 kate poshte pallatit duhet te zbriste kushurira lool. Shoqerohet me raki deri poshte, pra hidhet raki ne toke mbas nuses, karramele, sheqer, oriz, leke hidhen tek makina e nuses dhe makinat e tjera.  
Po ne kete dite behet dasma e dhenderit.  Nuk isha per krushqni prandaj s'di se c'fare bene andej.

Te henen shkojne per vizite tek shtepia e dhenderit njerezit e nuses.
Te marten kthen viziten dhendri me gjithe nusen tek shtepia e nuses.

Po e mbyll tani duke ju uruar ne koke te beqarve lool  :buzeqeshje:

----------

